# Mem. Brent Nelson



## Silvan (May 12, 2015)

(Dragon's Creamsicle x Barbara LeAnn)

Second blooming of this very generous plant (buds coming out from everywhere).
I totally love it! Thanks Russell for making this wonderful cross.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2015)

Yay besseae and besseae v. Dalessandroi hybrids! I am so jealous!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2015)

This is nice. Large flowers on smallish plant.
Is there a US vendor of these?


----------



## Cat (May 12, 2015)

ohh wow this does look different.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> This is nice. Large flowers on smallish plant.
> Is there a US vendor of these?



No. I will try to get some from Russel somehow!


----------



## Denver (May 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No. I will try to get some from Russel somehow!



I want some!!!

That is an amazing plant!
Please post updated photos when more flowers are open.


----------



## Ruth (May 12, 2015)

Love it!!!
where do I get one?!


----------



## 17andgrowing (May 12, 2015)

Very lovely colors.


----------



## Erythrone (May 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 12, 2015)

Joining the chorus of wows. I want one too!!!


----------



## Silvan (May 12, 2015)

Thanks guys. Can you believe that it's not even the best exemple of this cross?! 




Denver said:


> Please post updated photos when more flowers are open.



I will. But since it's getting warmer in my growing area, I'm not sure that it will keep it's flower long enough to have more than 2blooms open at the same time.
We'll see!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2015)

Unusual, great color -- I want one, also!


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2015)

Me too! Really sweet.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2015)

I wish I had taken a flask of them when it was offered.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 12, 2015)

Very unusual colors combo. Either the angle of the picture or the pouch hangs down... cyp like.


----------



## abax (May 12, 2015)

Gorgeous flowers. I want one along with everyone else.
Someone could sell a whole lotta plants right here on ST.


----------



## Silvan (May 13, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Very unusual colors combo. Either the angle of the picture or the pouch hangs down... cyp like.



You mean like a formosanum? Didn't really notice. I'll check it out.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 14, 2015)

Love the pastel colors and the compact plant growth. Very nice!


----------



## Gilda (May 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No. I will try to get some from Russel somehow!



Sweet ! I would love one of these !


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 14, 2015)

That is stunning. Wonderful flowers, plant, and hybrid.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 15, 2015)

Cute!! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2015)

really great colour combo


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> really great colour combo



Yes !!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 17, 2015)

Very nice! And great colouration!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 12, 2015)

A little update. Already a month later and still kicking with five open flowers. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Cat (Jun 12, 2015)

wow so nice. This really is unique looking in a very good way.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 12, 2015)

5 flowers open? Now I definitely want one.


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2015)

Wonderful flowers. Can we steal some from somebody
somewhere??? I'll post bail if we get caught!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2015)

that is one happy plant,should of keep that one,but can't keep them all


----------



## Carkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow, that is gorgeous!!! Now it's on my wishlist.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow! gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2015)

Russell, let me know how to get some.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Russell, let me know how to get some.



Eric I only had a few plants from the seed pod and I flowered one and sold all the rest. I know 3 people who have plants. So I guess a division would be the way to get one.


----------



## Denver (Jun 14, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> Eric I only had a few plants from the seed pod and I flowered one and sold all the rest. I know 3 people who have plants. So I guess a division would be the way to get one.



If the others are half as good as this one it sounds like this cross needs to be made again!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks again guys for the great comments 
Russell, don't worry. As soon as I can divide this plant, you'll be the first to get a piece of it.  ...Don't forget to give me a piece of yours in exchange


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Thanks again guys for the great comments
> Russell, don't worry. As soon as I can divide this plant, you'll be the first to get a piece of it.  ...Don't forget to give me a piece of yours in exchange



That is great,and yes will have a piece of mine for you


----------

